# ADA Mini-M "Simple"



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

I like this tank a lot. I have always been a big fan of the "island" look in aquariums. Good job


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks nice, I wish I had it in my living room.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments.

Bhushan


----------



## Jiddle (Jul 15, 2008)

nice scape, and i personally like the stand, it looks intentional and it seems to fit your wall space perfectly.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Is that the HM in the back left corner? 

I think it fills it's roll of adding a little beauty quite well. I would love to have this tank in my livingroom.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Jiddle said:


> nice scape, and i personally like the stand, it looks intentional and it seems to fit your wall space perfectly.


Thanks. The problem with the stand is I cannot use the ADA Lilly pipes with it.




Dollface said:


> Is that the HM in the back left corner?
> 
> I think it fills it's roll of adding a little beauty quite well. I would love to have this tank in my livingroom.


Thanks for the compliments. The plant in the left corner which is crawling is Staurogyne sp. ‘Porto Velho’ . The HM is on the front right side.

Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

These are some of the macro shots of the inhabitants. These are approximately 1" in size or lesser.

Axelrodia riesei 





Corydoras pygmaeus





Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful tank. I love All the NL. Definitely one of the best Mini Ms on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Those Corydoras pygmaeus are awesome!!

Nice tank, very simple but elegant. Where's the filter though?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Those Corydoras pygmaeus are awesome!!
> 
> Nice tank, very simple but elegant. Where's the filter though?


He probably took it off for the photo, as he did with his CO2


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

Because of the 10 gal. tank that you have and this one to me you are one of the best US aquascapers. 

Your tanks look simple and not "forced" in any way. That really makes them work!

--Nikolay


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Beautiful tank. I love All the NL. Definitely one of the best Mini Ms on this forum :thumbsup:


Thanks for the compliments. 




AzFishKid said:


> Those Corydoras pygmaeus are awesome!!
> 
> Nice tank, very simple but elegant. Where's the filter though?


Thanks. As mentioned, I generally take out the filter pipes and diffuser before taking the pictures.




niko said:


> Because of the 10 gal. tank that you have and this one to me you are one of the best US aquascapers.
> 
> Your tanks look simple and not "forced" in any way. That really makes them work!
> 
> --Nikolay


Nikolay, thanks a lot for the great compliment. I am still waiting for you and Lue to visit our place and see the tanks in person. 
Later

Bhushan


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

This is indeed one very beautiful Mini M tank. I've been lurking here for a while, but I have to say, good job with your tank. It definitely has a very natural aesthetic feel to it. So thats a huge plus. =D

Out of curiosity, do you think the ADA Solar was worth the money or do you think you would have went with another lighting setup if you were given the choice.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Another beautiful scape! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Heartnet said:


> This is indeed one very beautiful Mini M tank. I've been lurking here for a while, but I have to say, good job with your tank. It definitely has a very natural aesthetic feel to it. So thats a huge plus. =D
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you think the ADA Solar was worth the money or do you think you would have went with another lighting setup if you were given the choice.


Heartnet, thanks for the compliments. The ADA Solar Mini is worth the price for the looks, built quality and for the easy access to the tank when doing maintenance. I had given this set up a lot of thought before buying it. I could not come up with a better looking option which provided what most of the plants needed. I only wish ADA could somehow squeeze in a 36-40W lamp in this fixture.
Now that would make it perfect.



Digsy said:


> Another beautiful scape! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks a lot.

Bhushan


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome tank. I really like the contrast and little details between the sand and rock.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Some shots of the super red cherries in this tank.





Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

how is your Mini-M doing?


----------



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Bhushan! I finally got around to joining TPT. Nice scape as always roud:
How about a crypt scape someday :icon_wink?


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow I don't know how I missed it but this tank is absolutely beautiful! Subscribed!


----------

